# Painting detail on M&P soap



## Pawfect (May 15, 2013)

Hi all!

I bought a mould that has some ridges in it that I planned on putting another colour in to create more detail. However this has proved to be really tricky!! (I think the nozzle on my piping tool is too big because soap just leaks out the end everywhere. Also the soap just solidifies in an instant inside the nozzle).

Now i'm thinking about painting on the detail. Do you paint the mould & then pour in your soap, or do you paint afterwards. And what's the best thing to use?

I've tried making paint by using M&P base, glycerol, isopropanol & mica for the colour, but it just doesn't dry or stick well + colour is dilute when painted on. Might have to play with the proportions! I want something that's not fiddley, because I'd like to make 12 at a time.

(Also have skin issues, so need to be careful about what I can put on my skin)

TIA


----------



## lsg (May 15, 2013)

I think that the soap is supposed to be painted after it is unmolded.  Is this the recipe you are using?

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/painted-ornament-project-2/


----------



## Pawfect (May 16, 2013)

Yes that recipe, but I don't have any natural liquid soap so I used glycerol. Might have to use more colour too  (I think my micas are NQR)


----------

